
Coronavirus Case Counts Are Meaningless - albuwab
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/coronavirus-case-counts-are-meaningless/
======
samizdis
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22792370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22792370)

